# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  Vendo Terreno para Granja

## Wuido Diaz

Traspaso de terreno de 40 000 mts2, ideal para: - Granjas avicolas. - Ganado vacuno. crianza de animales, cuenta con proyecto a realizar de agua y luz, Documentos en regla y registro, si desea mas o menos area de terreno previa coordinación al Nextel 111*8746 Sr. DiazTemas similares: Alquilo Terreno para Granja - Lurin VENDO TERRENO DE 9.80 HAS. EN CAJAMARCA VENDO TERRENO DE 9.80 HAS. EN CAJAMARCA PARA REFORESTAR VENDO TERRENO DE 3.9 Has EN CAÑETE Vendo Terreno Agricola De 31 Has En Ica

----------


## jugolo

Podria decir si aun lo tiene en venta ademas de su ubicacion y precio?

----------


## Wuido Diaz

saludos 
se encuentra a la altura del km 45 panamericana sur. Lurin.
alquilo o vendo el precio es a tratar.
se puede fraccionar desde 1 hectarea.(10 000mt2) 
informes y para coordinar visita al terreno 981118746 - 111*8746

----------

